# Fury S Mech Mod & X Pure Rda



## Mario

I will be collecting this *Fury S Mech Mod & X Pure RDA* at VapeMob today,while i await for my Sigeile 30W and Magma to arrive.






Any1 have this yet ?
Whats your take on it?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

its a real beauty @Mario 

we shall await your review on it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mario

@Riaz sure


----------



## Plbartie

Mario said:


> I will be collecting this *Fury S Mech Mod & X Pure RDA* at VapeMob today,while i await for my Sigeile 30W and Magma to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any1 have this yet ?
> Whats your take on it?


 
How much did you pay for this?


----------



## Mario

X Pure RDA =R550
Fury S Mech Mod=R950
@Vapemob

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Harryssss

Stunningggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

The XPure's air flow onto the coils is amazing. Building is easy, the flavor is superb and there are so many coil design possibillities, I cannot wait to see what this community will do with such a new device. Being so new, anybody can devise awesome new coil designs and customize it for the perfect vape. The exterior style reflects the interior style, beauty in it's finest. As soon as I get another gap I will do a build and then post it, did one a while ago but did not take any pics, it is freakin awesome and I am not just saying that becuase it is a product, I say this from a vapers perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Still waiting for pictures of the inside of the RDA @Chop007 . Would love to see those. Maybe @Mario can post us some?


----------



## Chop007

TylerD said:


> Still waiting for pictures of the inside of the RDA @Chop007 . Would love to see those. Maybe @Mario can post us some?


Cool beans I will see what I can organize quickly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Sorry about the quality of the images, just took one out of stock quick and bent the prebuilt coils up so you can see the air vents.


----------



## TylerD

Chop007 said:


> Sorry about the quality of the images, just took one out of stock quick and bent the prebuilt coils up so you can see the air vents.


Thanks dude. Wow, that is something totally different! I love it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mario

@Chop007 hope that wasnt mine lol ....see u soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chop007

Mario said:


> @Chop007 hope that wasnt mine lol ....see u soon


No ways, it was one of our demo models, you get a fresh one brother.


----------



## Mario

how am i gonna cotton wick this baby?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

nooooooooooooo!!!! i'm so jealous hahahaha!!!! Mario it's awesome that you're getting this, i'm really hoping to get one myself next month... please let me know what you think of it, it's such a BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## Mario

X Pure RDA
Micro Dual Coil Build
28gadge
9 Wrap
1/16 (drill bit)
Organic Cotton


@Chop007
@Kareem
@TylerD

I will take close-up soon on this X Pure RDA & Fury-S mod
and give my thoughts.


Oh boy FLAVOUR!!!!!!Baby!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Mario said:


> X Pure RDA
> Dual Coil Build
> 28gadge
> 9 Wrap
> 1/16 (drill bit)
> Organic Cotton
> View attachment 7781
> 
> @Chop007
> @Kareem
> @TylerD
> 
> I will take close-up soon on this X Pure RDA & Fury-S mod
> and give my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Oh boy FLAVOUR!!!!!!Baby!!!!


WOW what a legend, awesome looking coils. Love the cotton wick. You are a legend, thank you for the pics. You must be the first guy in S.A to have built and posted pics on that mod. AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem

See you really could not wait. Lol. Enjoy bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario

@Kareem lol nw at least i will have 1 for work and 1 for home use.

@Chop007 thanks bro & thanks for the GREAT service(i always feel welcome at your store)>>>U ROCK!!<<<
>>>throw in a free-bee<<< of that prawn juice my side ...lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro

Is the one with 18650 or 13650 ?


----------



## Mario

@andro yes 18650

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

yes 18650 @andro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

@Chop007, i was wondering if you could take a pic of the s fury setup next to something i would know, so i can see the actual size of the mod?


----------



## Alex

Wow, what a cool looking mod, I like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

